# problem loading the ror sale market place stuff



## carl2591 (Oct 15, 2008)

for two day in a row no access to the market place for sale site..

anyone know of a problem or do we need to  report a problem ??



update the site is VERY SSSSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW... dial up is faster.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2008)

What is ror sale market?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 15, 2008)

im not sure what the ror sale market place stuff is, are you referring to the marketplace ads?

"no access"?  it doesnt load for you at all?  not one person has reported that sort of issue.  and I am currently in the system right now without issues.

what error do you get?


----------



## gdt717 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Problems here too*

I am trying to post a week for rent.  The ad is sitting in my profile as pending, but the fields price, bedrooms, week etc are all blank.  I was not presented any fields to fill in.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2008)

This means you submitted an "other" ad type.

These were not intended for regular timeshares.  If you wish to post the bed/bath, etc type options, you must submit the ad as a floating or fixed week.

as for the "pending" item, all ads go into an approval queue before they are published.


----------

